# Valor



## Rozaland (Aug 26, 2008)

Has anyone used this before? I bought some for my rescue girl who's a bit timid, but slowly coming out of her shell. Its supposed to help with courage. I was told to put a drop in my palm and then apply it to her paws, and also around the edges of her ears (because it absorbs better?)
The only thing is, she leaves the room when she sees me go for the bottle cause it smells strong. 
Any thoughts?


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

*Is this what you are talking about?*

Valor Essential Oil:
Valor is also good for balancing the electrical energies of the body. It is wonderful for use in massage therapy. 
Ingredients: Spruce (Picea mariana), rosewood (Aniba rosaeodora), blue tansy (Tanacetum annuum), and frankincense (Boswellia carteri) in a base of almond oil. 

I have never used it but I'm really not sure if it will calm your dog if she stresses out when you get the bottle out to apply it.


----------



## Rozaland (Aug 26, 2008)

baby steps I suppose...


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Never heard of it myself but to me it's strange that a company would make a product for a dog with an odor that apparently chases the dog away. I hope they're not counting their millions. 

I recently began using Bach Flower essences and the directions say you can put the drops on the pads of their feet just like you can put them on a human wrist. However, somewhere it says that this is not the most effective way to utilize the product. 

I wouldn't be fond of putting stuff on my dog's paws. If the product is at all greasy (oily?) guess where it's gonna wind up? But maybe it's not greasy.


----------



## Rozaland (Aug 26, 2008)

Oops! I meant to say I put in on the pads of her feet. It's mixed with almond oil, but it seems to absorb quickly.


----------

